# SIDEWINDER 2 connected to VSX 421 receiver hdmi signal lost



## dim4ik (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi
I have a xtreamer SIDEWINDER 2 streamer connected to VSX 421 receiver via HDMI connection 
streamer is set to HDMI AUTO mode 
At first receiver detects HDMI signal, receiver HDMI led lights up. after a random time signal disappears, the led is turned off and on the receiver display there is analog signal sign turned on

I tried other HDMI inputs that does not help
if i connect the laptop to the receiver same thing happens
Also tested without the receiver, with only TV and everything works


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you get this figured out? Sounds like it may be some sort of handshake issue.


----------



## dim4ik (Nov 29, 2011)

still not
i'm trying to talk to pioneer help center or something like that because i just bought the receiver.
when i fix this i will post the resolution


----------

